# Seeking pics of Black & White Pintos



## minimad20 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey all love to see photos of your black and white pintos, especially any stallions....always love a good black and white look forward to seeing some


----------



## feather__baby (Mar 20, 2007)

Theres feather isnt she a cutie




:


----------



## megaroo (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are TInker and Prairie!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 20, 2007)

This is our newest addition, LBFS Dancing Legs aka Tango


----------



## Kendra (Mar 20, 2007)

We don't have any loud black and white pintos, but here's what we've got, these are two of our show geldings.

Circle J Zachary






Circle J Dezigner Genes






And a new mare who arrived two days ago ... you can see what a nasty day it was yesterday!!






Diamond B Classic


----------



## Anne (Mar 20, 2007)

We love our black and whites!

OUr Billy





"Two" she was the second "Haley" for us so we called her haley too. Since it's been shortened






The colt from Billy and Two for 06, "Phantom"






Another 06 colt, love this boy, Night Driver


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Mar 20, 2007)

That is Critique, my 2006 smoky black pinto filly

Gage


----------



## sfmini (Mar 20, 2007)

This is my gelding, Wilson aka Crusty when he was learning to drive





and cleaned up,


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2007)

This is my first ever mini that I brought home in 1999 at 3mos old



: He grew up to be a really nice driving gelding. He deserves me to invest the time into getting some decent pictures of him this spring and summer!

*Whinny For Me's AA Eclipse*


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Mar 20, 2007)

My girl. Miss Pippi. My boyfriend fell in love with her markings, so basically had to have her. She's very much pet quality and will never be bred.


----------



## GMAMINIS (Mar 20, 2007)

HERE IS A PIC OF MY MARE ASHLEY WENSDAY WHO IS CURRENTLY IN FOAL AND READY TO GO ANYDAY



:





HERE IS A COLT FOALED ON MY FARM LAST YEAR, HE WAS JUST SO DARN CUTE!!



:






THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!!!


----------



## mad for mini's (Mar 20, 2007)

She is a bit fuzzy but here is our " Wanna Sail Away Sue" aka Suzie.



:


----------



## love_casper (Mar 21, 2007)

I have one!!!! :saludando:

this is my baby Sugar.
























:



:



: what pretty pintos!


----------



## vvf (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is one of ours. Valley View Hawks Hypnotic, a 2 year old filly.


----------



## Arabpintogirl2 (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is our little soon to be gelding, Haaze's Federal Jet Express aka Jet. He will be a year old in April. He is such a sweetheart!!



: I can't wait until he is all shed out and clipped so I can see what he looks like under all that hair




















Everyone's horses in this post are just beautiful!!!





-Carrie


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is my black and white girl Hiawatha. Shes so cute



:











not a ton of white but I really love the leg and face markings.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is our 2005 Jr stallion

Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin' as a yearling (Homozygous for Tobiano)(Bred by Coventry Lane Farm)






Smokin and his Dam Wolfpens painted Lace






and our 2006 filly

Eagles Ring Fiesta's Gypsy Dreamer ( Bred by Sunset Ridge Miniatures)


----------



## HtPockets03 (Mar 23, 2007)

Here are a few of mine.

This is Mr. T a 06 colt. 1/2 brother to my stallion Pocket.











Here is my boy Heir. He won National grand champion over country pleasure in 06. These were taken of him as a 2 year old.











Pleasure driving win.


----------



## drk (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is my a couple of my Black and Whites...

28" Black/White Homozygous National Top Ten Stallion FREELANDS FIESTAS IMPERIAL STORM











31" Homozygous Mare LAKEVIEWS DANDY CANDY KISS











31" Mare DENT CHIRICAHUA CARISA


----------



## CNC MINIS (Mar 24, 2007)

This is one of my black and white studs this is KLS Pistolero 100% Arenosa






This is my black and white overo mare she is in foal to Mountain Meadow's American Express for this year


----------



## Reble (Mar 24, 2007)

Always love to show our Little Rowdy....







Little Diva, one of our foals we had couple of years ago...


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh goody! I am going to jump in here and post a pic of my new little girl, 26" Saddie!


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is the mare in my avatar at about 2 months;

Aloha Acres Fashion by Magic (Photo by Liz)


----------



## lvponies (Mar 28, 2007)

Black pintos are my very favorite color. Would love to get a couple more!! Here's 2 of mine:

Poes Petite Pretender - 31" 3 year old stallion. We're expecting his first babies this year!!











MRF Designs Painted Raven - 31" 3 year old mare. Pix courtesy of Heather at Mulligans Run Farm (used with permission)


----------



## Ferin (Mar 28, 2007)

Heres my black and white pinto gelding, Mountain Shadows Kindred Spirit.


----------

